# Uber driver jailbreak detection bypass



## Andrewshenouda (Aug 4, 2021)

Hello, I’m on iOS 14.3 on the 12 Pro Max and I am trying to downgrade my Uber driver app to version 3.136.3 so that I can move onto my next step in bypassing detection. I tried App Store ++ and it always times out in me when I press upgrade/downgrade and I tried downgrading manually but in order to do that I need the build number for version 3.136.3. Does anyone know what it is or can help me find it because I couldn’t find it online anywhere.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Andrewshenouda said:


> Hello, I’m on iOS 14.3 on the 12 Pro Max and I am trying to downgrade my Uber driver app to version 3.136.3 so that I can move onto my next step in bypassing detection. I tried App Store ++ and it always times out in me when I press upgrade/downgrade and I tried downgrading manually but in order to do that I need the build number for version 3.136.3. Does anyone know what it is or can help me find it because I couldn’t find it online anywhere.


You don’t REALLY expect an answer….do you FUNGUS?


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Andrewshenouda said:


> Hello, I’m on iOS 14.3 on the 12 Pro Max and I am trying to downgrade my Uber driver app to version 3.136.3 so that I can move onto my next step in bypassing detection. I tried App Store ++ and it always times out in me when I press upgrade/downgrade and I tried downgrading manually but in order to do that I need the build number for version 3.136.3. Does anyone know what it is or can help me find it because I couldn’t find it online anywhere.


Do you want us to help you screw us over?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Long time member 1 day. You cannot make this shit up.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Andrewshenouda said:


> Hello, I’m on iOS 14.3 on the 12 Pro Max and I am trying to downgrade my Uber driver app to version 3.136.3 so that I can move onto my next step in bypassing detection. I tried App Store ++ and it always times out in me when I press upgrade/downgrade and I tried downgrading manually but in order to do that I need the build number for version 3.136.3. Does anyone know what it is or can help me find it because I couldn’t find it online anywhere.








Hope this helps


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Why do you want to jailbreak your iPhone that you use for Uber? Is there some advantage (that's relevant to Uber driving)?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

By jailbreak do you mean "root" your phone ?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> By jailbreak do you mean "root" your phone ?


Root is Android Jailbreak is iOS.
Root (Android in general) is far better.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Ah OK thanks.........I've got an Android.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Ah OK thanks.........I've got an Android.


Smart. I have both, A Note20 Ultra and an iPhone 12 Max Pro. Android is 100% the better OS for rideshare. iOS can’t even multitask in the background.


----------



## UberSail (6 mo ago)

Andrewshenouda said:


> Hello, I’m on iOS 14.3 on the 12 Pro Max and I am trying to downgrade my Uber driver app to version 3.136.3 so that I can move onto my next step in bypassing detection. I tried App Store ++ and it always times out in me when I press upgrade/downgrade and I tried downgrading manually but in order to do that I need the build number for version 3.136.3. Does anyone know what it is or can help me find it because I couldn’t find it online anywhere.


Did you get anywhere with this?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Both versions of the apps on either OS detect rooting and jailbreaking and won't function in regard to getting trips.

The apps are constantly updated, the code checks itself and reports back to Uber and only the most recent few versions of the app will receive trips.

Not only that, the apps require random facial checks daily to pass to get trips.

So basically they get to look at your dumb mug and laugh at your feeble attempts to defeat them. 😆


----------



## UberSail (6 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Both versions of the apps on either OS detect rooting and jailbreaking and won't function in regard to getting trips.
> 
> The apps are constantly updated, the code checks itself and reports back to Uber and only the most recent few versions of the app will receive trips.
> 
> ...


That's not my expirience.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

UberSail said:


> That's not my expirience.


expirience - does not compute.


----------



## UberSail (6 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> expirience - does not compute.


Gee, that's to bad.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

UberSail said:


> Gee, that's to bad.


Too - No soup for you! 😆


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

I asked this back in 2021 when this thread started but no one answered:

WHY do drivers want to jailbreak the phone? Is there some advantage?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> I asked this back in 2021 when this thread started but no one answered:
> 
> WHY do drivers want to jailbreak the phone? Is there some advantage?


It's so one can attempt to run altered or older glitchy Uber driver apps or GPS spoofing apps so one can troll for trips electronically.

Obviously anyone doing so is a real idiot to open their devices up to outsiders of unknown intentions. But idiots are born and taken advantage of everyday. 🙄


----------



## UberSail (6 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Too - No soup for you! 😆


Why are you even in this thread? You weren't here before.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

UberSail said:


> Why are you even in this thread? You weren't here before.


Because I'm omnipresent.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ted Fink said:


> I asked this back in 2021 when this thread started but no one answered:
> 
> WHY do drivers want to jailbreak the phone? Is there some advantage?


Folks used to do this in the old days to put themselves in a desirable location and steal fares from other drivers. For example, you could put myself in the airport queue even though you were a few miles away eating lunch. You could also do it to put yourself in a surge area even though you aren't there. I would imagine that you also could have done something while on a trip to increase the mileage. If you were able to do it now, you could find a large sticky surge and pop yourself over there then pop your location back. My understanding is that they closed this loophole 4 or 5 years ago, if they hadn't they would have been eaten alive. Normally I am for anything that will help Uber fail but this is one of the cases where I'm glad they closed the loophole because drivers were using it to steal rides away from other drivers.


----------



## UberSail (6 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> It's so one can attempt to run altered or older glitchy Uber driver apps or GPS spoofing apps so one can troll for trips electronically.
> 
> Obviously anyone doing so is a real idiot to open their devices up to outsiders of unknown intentions. But idiots are born and taken advantage of everyday. 🙄


Stuff it with the attitude.


Disgusted Driver said:


> Folks used to do this in the old days to put themselves in a desirable location and steal fares from other drivers. For example, you could put myself in the airport queue even though you were a few miles away eating lunch. You could also do it to put yourself in a surge area even though you aren't there. I would imagine that you also could have done something while on a trip to increase the mileage. If you were able to do it now, you could find a large sticky surge and pop yourself over there then pop your location back. My understanding is that they closed this loophole 4 or 5 years ago, if they hadn't they would have been eaten alive. Normally I am for anything that will help Uber fail but this is one of the cases where I'm glad they closed the loophole because drivers were using it to steal rides away from other drivers.


There are also iOS jailbreak enthusiasts who are also Uber drivers and simply don't want the inconvenience of unbreaking their phones to satisfy Uber. Some now teather a second phone just for doing Uber.

I'm really just fishing in this forum. I don't really expect to find what I'm looking for. But you never know.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)




----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

UberSail said:


> Stuff it with the attitude.
> 
> There are also iOS jailbreak enthusiasts who are also Uber drivers and simply don't want the inconvenience of unbreaking their phones to satisfy Uber. Some now teather a second phone just for doing Uber.
> 
> I'm really just fishing in this forum. I don't really expect to find what I'm looking for. But you never know.


Why bother with IOS to hax Uber?

IOS is a jailcell itself.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> expirience - does not compute.


Experience NOT expirience


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Ms.Doe said:


> Experience NOT expirience


Bump.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Folks used to do this in the old days to put themselves in a desirable location and steal fares from other drivers. For example, you could put myself in the airport queue even though you were a few miles away eating lunch. You could also do it to put yourself in a surge area even though you aren't there. I would imagine that you also could have done something while on a trip to increase the mileage. If you were able to do it now, you could find a large sticky surge and pop yourself over there then pop your location back. My understanding is that they closed this loophole 4 or 5 years ago, if they hadn't they would have been eaten alive. Normally I am for anything that will help Uber fail but this is one of the cases where I'm glad they closed the loophole because drivers were using it to steal rides away from other drivers.


So jailbreak the phone in order to use GPS spoofing apps or whatever... got it. I wouldn't risk it, personally, because I think Uber can detect it.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

Ubers spent millions in order to detect this. Lyft on the other hand couldn’t care less if you spoof your location.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ted Fink said:


> So jailbreak the phone in order to use GPS spoofing apps or whatever... got it. I wouldn't risk it, personally, because I think Uber can detect it.


Most definitely! It's also stealing from other drivers. 
At this point the app won't even run if you jailbreak your phone. I did it to test something for a friend and the app won't start after that. There may be some fancy coding trick that would allow you to BUT if you were that good a programmer, why would you be wasting your time with Uber?


----------



## UberSail (6 mo ago)

Ambiguous said:


> Ubers spent millions in order to detect this. Lyft on the other hand couldn’t care less if you spoof your location.


Actually, if you spoof your location to capture prime time bonus in another area, Lyft actually can and will take it away entirely.


----------



## UberSail (6 mo ago)

Donatello said:


> Why bother with IOS to hax Uber?
> 
> IOS is a jailcell itself.


There are some things you can do on iOS that you can't do on Android.


----------



## UberSail (6 mo ago)

Donatello said:


>


I like that. That's pretty funny.


----------

